# Frontline and Ticks



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Just got my Bouvier back from the groomer and they found 3 ticks, not sure what type. I keep Frontline on the dogs and this is a concern. Any other better product I should look into or still use the same?


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I use Frontline - but for ticks you have to reapply once/month. It works longer for fleas. I've heard that Advantic works well for ticks - haven't tried that myself though. In case you didn't know already (but you probably do) - a few chickens or guineas free-ranging will take care of a LOT of ticks. I have free-range chickens and haven't seen any ticks on dogs for the past several years - other than sometimes finding one crawling around (not imbedded, due to the frontline??) when I get home from training. 

molly


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Frontline can take up to 24 hours to kill an attached tick. While you'll notice less ticks on the dog if Frontline is applied, if I recall correctly, the tick has to try to attach to ingest the drug. Other drugs like permethrin (K-9 Advantix) actually repel ticks from attaching. Did the groomer say if they were attached or not? In really heavy tick populated areas, some do chose to use both Frontline and amitraz (Preventic) collars. Amitraz is also the drug in Promeris.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Molly as toxic as Kevin H. is and that cure dog of he has...Fluffy, I thought about touching his arm to my dog and being free from critters for a year!

I hate spring and bugs!!!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Where they dead when they found them? I use Frontline Plus and occasionally find a dead tick on my dogs but you can tell they didnt get much blood in them before they died so I guess it's working. The ticks are AWFUL this year. I just walk outside and the bastards drop out of the trees onto me. Pollen ad bugs, welcome Spring. lol


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

They never said much more than 3 ticks...I thought the Frontline Plus was THE answer to flea and tick issues...
Pollen...ticks/critters....and to think I LOVE winter!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, I know, ick...nothing worse than that creepy crawling feeling when you can feel one walking on ya just trying to case the joint for a good meal. :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Oh, I know, ick...nothing worse than that creepy crawling feeling when you can feel one walking on ya just trying to case the joint for a good meal. :razz::razz::razz:


 ...Let me tell YOU! I was on the phone the other day in the garage and one of those blood sucking ba$tards was crawling on my neck...FREAK OUT! I hate ticks. Why don't I turkey hunt this time of year...ticks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, ticks are getting Frontline resistant especially in the south and the resistance is moving north. Never seen ticks this bad in the North East. I've used FL for 6 years after I moved out to the country and it has worked like a charm until last year. Revolution has a good track record. I'm switching back to that this year.


----------



## Rebecca Samoska (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm glad I saw this thread. I just moved from Nevada (almost tick free) to Pennsylvania....and I'm inundated with ticks! I see at least 2 a day, and that's in my home! I've only pulled a few off of the dogs though. I think they're in my yard as I've lots of trees and scrubs... The state game lands are also just about next door to me. 

They're driving me nuts, and I'm researching the best way to control them, besides carrying tweezers everywhere I go.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I had a similar problem with Frontline. It is not a tick repellent tho, the ticks have to latch on in order to be killed. I have switched to Vectra 3D and have not had a problem with fleas or ticks.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Vin Chiu said:


> Revolution has a good track record. I'm switching back to that this year.


Revolution is only labeled for one species of tick (American dog tick) so they haven't tested its efficacy on the other species. I talked to a Pfizer rep about using it with hardcore ticks and I was told Revolution is not really the way to go if that's your goal.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

get a few hens - really they do a super job at eating ticks. and, they give you nice eggs in return.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Comfortis....the best, no more fleas or ticks!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> ...Let me tell YOU! I was on the phone the other day in the garage and one of those blood sucking ba$tards was crawling on my neck...FREAK OUT! I hate ticks. Why don't I turkey hunt this time of year...ticks!


Stop!!!!!!l Im scratching all over, I need to stop reading this thread. haha


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy crap, there must be ticks in Eastern Canada and maybe even here somewhere in the west..if one ever landed on me I'd move back north to Gods country :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> Comfortis....the best, no more fleas or ticks!


Comfortis is only labeled for fleas. I don't much about it yet, but I have not heard it is off label useful against ticks. Basically the main products that are labeled for ticks are (in alphabetical order):

-amitraz (ProMeris, Preventic collars)
-fipronil (Frontline)
-permethrin (K-9 Advantix, Vectra 3-D)
-selamectin (Revolution: only one species!)

If you want the most cost effective choice if you have multiple dogs, Frontline spray is what you probably want to go with.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

First warm day here..had me thinking I have to check for ticks. They are not super bad in my part of the valley...but in some warmer places around here it is super gross. 

They are much bigger and uglier than the ticks out east. The Rocky Mountain Wood Tick...and Gerry they extend into Alberta...but not Cowtown likely. That said, they do not carry lyme, and Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever is rare in Canada. No one treats their dogs to prevent tick bourne illness here (in my town), nor is it recommended by vets. 
There are lyme carrying ticks on the coast of BC I think. 

I have no issues with bugs and creepy crawly things...but ticks...disgusting.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Diana Abel said:


> Stop!!!!!!l Im scratching all over, I need to stop reading this thread. haha


LOL, I thought it was just me creeping myself out. Glad to hear I'm not the only one. ICK!!!!! We don't have them up here. Thank God. Course, I'm looking out my window at a few feet of snow and really don't need to wonder why we don't. Dang...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've already pulled a couple of ticks off of me this past week out in the woods looking for woodland wild flowers. 
The ticks don't really bother me. Yank em and toss em! It's the frickin chiggers/redbugs that drive me crazy. They seem to itch forever. 
Ticks on a dog will take a day or two in order to die from the Frontline


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I've already pulled a couple of ticks off of me this past week out in the woods looking for woodland wild flowers.


Awww Bob you are just a tree hugger at heart like meO 

Hope you found some pretty flowers...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Blood root. JIP, Dutchman's Breeches, May Apple, a couple of different ferns, mosses, Trout lily, Merry bells, Woodland Phlox.
I do a ton of gardening and woodland is my fav style.
Had to chop down a couple of old trees to get to a few of them. ;-) O


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Blood root. JIP, Dutchman's Breeches, May Apple, a couple of different ferns, mosses, Trout lily, Merry bells, Woodland Phlox.


Don't know what all that is, but it sounds pretty. =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Don't know what all that is, but it sounds pretty. =D>


Common woodland wild flowers that are totally uncommon in the average home garden. Most are to small to be noticed.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Most are to small to be noticed.


Like a Forget Me Not?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Like a Forget Me Not?



My wife's fav! They can get pretty tall but many tiny flowers.
Now, as a mod I have to slap my own hand for taking this poster in the wrong direction.  :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm apparently easily led astray.  Most of these side discussions I find quite interesting. But I'll go away now and leave you be with your ticks and flowers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Same here on the led astray.......and I'm a mod!  :lol:


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

I use Frontline and it works. Did you say to the groomer you find ticks after being groomed?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I use Sevin dust when I take then dogs out to avoid picking up other ticks because I have enough wood ticks in the yards already. I am like Bob, finding a tick on me is not big deal. I really try to avoid using any of the flea and tick products. As to using free ranging chickens, I wouldn't have eggs or chickens because the dogs are free ranging.


----------



## leih merigian (Aug 8, 2008)

Alison Grubb said:


> I had a similar problem with Frontline. It is not a tick repellent tho, the ticks have to latch on in order to be killed. I have switched to Vectra 3D and have not had a problem with fleas or ticks.


I looked this up (think the link was drugs.com), since I've never heard of it.

Here is one of the bits of information...
*Warning*

Causes substantial, but temporary eye injury, harmful if swallowed or absorbed through skin. DO NOT get in eyes or on clothing. Avoid contact with skin. Remove and wash contaminated clothing before reuse.

It has not one, but three different active ingredients, which are poisons, of course.

If humans aren't even supposed to get it on our skin at all, then I guess I have to wonder about applying it to my dog monthly for a lifetime.

Even with Frontline, which I used for years on my GSD, I had concerns. It's not supposed to enter the bloodstream, but reside in the fat cells. However, they now have research that shows its metabolites are secreted in the urine of dogs, which of course means it's going thru the kidneys, which means it's entering the bloodstream. My dog started having seizures late in her life, suddenly, and I couldn't help but be suspicious that it might have resulted from a lifetime of having Frontline applied for a good portion of the year.

This is a terrible conflict for all of us, I know. I am wrestling with this whole issue right now, as I await my next puppy. I"m still not sure which way I'll be going, but I can say for sure it won't be Vectra 3D<g>.

leih


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Pamella Renaldi said:


> I use Frontline and it works. Did you say to the groomer you find ticks after being groomed?


 While she was grooming the dog. Frontline spray...how much?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I use Sevin dust when I take then dogs out to avoid picking up other ticks because I have enough wood ticks in the yards already. I am like Bob, finding a tick on me is not big deal. I really try to avoid using any of the flea and tick products. As to using free ranging chickens, I wouldn't have eggs or chickens because the dogs are free ranging.


 Don this is the problem I have...the dogs dine on sheep poop fromunder the fence, and free range fowl...good luck. Plus the fox and killa bird populations will knock them out too!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"Comfortis is only labeled for fleas. I don't much about it yet, but I have not heard it is off label useful against ticks. Basically the main products that are labeled for ticks are (in alphabetical order):

-amitraz (ProMeris, Preventic collars)_ _
-fipronil (Frontline)
-permethrin (K-9 Advantix, Vectra 3-D)
-selamectin (Revolution: only one species!)

If you want the most cost effective choice if you have multiple dogs, Frontline spray is what you probably want to go with._ _ __________________'"

_We have used it all...and I don't know if the fleas AND ticks are getting resistant to the chemicals here in Florida-but Frontline, spray, or topical just wasn't getting the job done anymore...and I know Comfortis is NOT labeled for ticks....but has been working very well- my dogs also get IVOMEC (the cattle wormer) once monthly...? We have acres of woods here,lots of wildlife passing thru-deer, bear, turkey, etc...so all I can say- thankfully it has been working great for us.


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> While she was grooming the dog. Frontline spray...how much?


I usually use Frontline spot. It's easier because you just buy it according to the dog's weight and drop all the tube's content. It also lasts about a month. It's better if you read the website to notice how to use it and the difference between a Frontline spray and Frontline spot.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I also use ivermec ,here are so many ticks your dog can get covered in a day or so.Since using this product my dogs have not had any problems,frontline did not do the job.I also use a commercial product to spray the kennel walls once in a while.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mo Earle said:


> _"Comfortis is only labeled for fleas. I don't much about it yet, but I have not heard it is off label useful against ticks. Basically the main products that are labeled for ticks are (in alphabetical order):_
> 
> _-amitraz (ProMeris, Preventic collars)_
> _-fipronil (Frontline)_
> ...


 Mo, we rotate dewormers with the sheep to help prevent any resistance to the products. What about doing the same with dogs?


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Although I have never had a tcik issue...thank god cuz I was getting nauseaus sp? Just reading about it lol. I am having a HELL of a time with fleas. I am not one to put poisons on my dogs and I try to be careful with flooring too....but there is no choice. We spray the yard once a month, use the shampoo and were told by our feed store the best is to rotate the topicals. I aslo have the issue of living in the hot south so the dogs get wet a lot, by rain, pool, hose, bath etc...I'd really like to hear what are the least "poisonous" and yet most water resistant methods and no chickens!!! Lol

T


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Tracey,I would suggest you try comfortis- you will be amazed-and will probably see results in a day....no need to spray, and dip...etc etc...
Howard- I don't know if rotating would work- maybe...but the combo of IVOMEC and Comfortis....has worked awesome, so right now, I am sticking with what is working.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Mo, we rotate dewormers with the sheep to help prevent any resistance to the products. What about doing the same with dogs?


Howard, the animal science folks are no longer recommending rotating deworming for sheep and goats and moving towards a targeted management program, just like you wouldn't rotate antibiotics. Have you heard of FAMACHA? It is part of an integrative program to selectively deworm against the Haemonchus parasites so you are only deworming the sheep that actually need the drug. You do this by checking their mucous membranes on the conjunctiva of their eyes according to a chart which is standardized for the animal's PCV to see how anemic it is getting. You can also make culling and breeding decisions on this information since parasite resistance seems to be heritable and a minority of animals shed the majority of the parasite eggs. Here's some info on it.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/meatgoats/components/pdfs/FAMACHA_Postels.pdf


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Just read up on the comfortis, sounds dreamy for the most part but there are a few scary instances...seems mostly in smaller or older dogs. I may have to try it out....seems in the same price range and they can get wet I will assume as its not a topical. Review seemed to love it in the majority.

Thanks,
T


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I called Elanco/Lilly this morning about Comfortis and they told me that they have not tested its efficacy against ticks, so they cannot claim it works against them because they do not know. So caveat emptor. In addition, they told me about the extralabel use of ivermectin (giving cattle Ivomec is definitely extra label!) along with Comfortis:



> Following concomitant extra label use of ivermectin with Comfortis®, some dogs have experienced the following clinical signs: trembling/twitching, salivation /drooling, seizures, incoordination, excessive dilation of pupils, blindness and disorientation.


From: http://www.comfortis4dogs.com/comfortis-product/


----------



## Maria Falicon (Apr 14, 2010)

I suppose dogs can become immune to certain pet medications. I'd say consult your vet, but that can get pricey. Groomers are already on the pricey side.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Molly as toxic as Kevin H. is and that cure dog of he has...Fluffy, I thought about touching his arm to my dog and being free from critters for a year!
> 
> I hate spring and bugs!!!


HEY!:evil:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"I called Elanco/Lilly this morning about Comfortis and they told me that they have not tested its efficacy against ticks, so they cannot claim it works against them because they do not know. So caveat emptor. In addition, they told me about the extralabel use of ivermectin (giving cattle Ivomec is definitely extra label!) along with Comfortis:"

_ _Quote:_
_ Following concomitant extra label use of ivermectin with Comfortis®, some dogs have experienced the following clinical signs: trembling/twitching, salivation /drooling, seizures, incoordination, excessive dilation of pupils, blindness and disorientation.

_I think the drug company has certain requirements to give warnings about possible complications or side effects- with that said, if you read ANY medication label, you would probably never give or take anything again....meds as simple as benadryl, tylenol, aspirin,motrin all come with label warnings...or just listen to the list of warnings given on tv ads for different meds....why would you take it??...but we do take the stuff and most won't get the reaction and DO get the benefit....:-D
We have used Ivomec....since 1990's, have owned over 30 dogs and luckily had not experienced any of those symptoms, and here in FLA. where we have mosquitos 11 and 1/2 months out of the year we have had great success with negative heartworm,lots of pines.... no ticks, mange etc- and Comfortis we have used over a year- the fleas LOVE it down here-but have moved away with Comfortis in town....I have nothing but good things to say about Comfortis- only own 8 dogs now all on-Ivomec and Comfortis.... I hope our good luck continues.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Waititng for my order to arrive and it can't come soon enough....the fleas down here are relentless.... My heart breaks for the dogs...nothing has or is working...really can't wait to get it....

T


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I used Frontline only until I heard just another story of it causing or almost causing a dog's death. I also found it pointless because it does not prevent ticks from biting, it only kills them, which means they can still transmit diseases (and I have to pluck them off!!).

My yard gets very nasty mosquitos in the summer so I started looking into bug repellent for dogs and found Springtime's garlic supplement. I started using it last year and within days the mosquitoes stopped pestering the dogs AND I didn't find one tick all year long. It works to repel all bugs, fleas, ticks, ect, ect.

At our training field I was coming home and finding at least a tick a day the past couple weeks. Started up the garlic for the summer and since I haven't found one tick on me, the dogs, or in the house. I swear by the stuff and it's dirt cheap! Got a bucket for about $10 and it'll last a few seasons.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

NO product prevents fleas and ticks from biting. They are not instant death as soon as the insect touches the dog. Heck, even if you pour Frontline or any other flea/tick product directly on a flea or tick, it still takes a little while to kill them. 

The best protection against ticks is to examine the dog daily and remove any that you find. Most tickborne diseases are not passed to the 'victim' until after the tick has been attached for at least 12 hours.

You can also use essential oil sprays/rubs on the dog before letting him outside or into areas where he may pick up critters or whatever, to help repel the boogers. There are all kinds of different 'recipes' online.




> Springtime's garlic supplement. ... I swear by the stuff and it's dirt cheap! Got a bucket for about $10


Mind sharing where?? I can't find it that cheap


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Kristen,
Feed them one or two cloves of garlic a day,helps a lot to keep the bugs away.Just flatten them with the flat side of a meatcleaver and mix it with the food.Cheap and effective.


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

I tried garlic, other herbs, sprays and I don't know what non-chemical... unfortunately to no avail. The only thing that works for us is the scalibor collar http://www.intervet.co.uk/products_public/scalibor_collar/010_overview.asp (probablly not available in North America). Never had an issue with fleas so far but ticks are right outside my front door. With this collar no tick bites. I have tried Frontline ones but with side effects and it lasted for a couple of weeks only. Never tried other spot ons tho.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Mind sharing where?? I can't find it that cheap



http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bug_off_garlic_d/dogs

Looks like it went up a bit, but it's still dirt cheap considering what people pay for Frontline, ect. They also have chewable tablets which is less work for you and better for dogs that hate garlic (my lab does, go figure), but they are more expensive. I ordered my powder last year when I got a catalog for buy two get to free, I got four 2.5# tubs for $29. Looks like they have that deal going on for the tablets right now.

http://www.springtimeinc.com/2get1free


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

I am ordering nematodes from here to control ticks and fleas:
http://www.arbico-organics.com/category/beneficial-nematodes Supposedly nematodes will last thru several seasons if you order for your geographical location.
More info on nematodes here:
http://www.ehow.com/way_5571679_home-put-lawn-tick-control.html


I also have just put these on my dogs, but found a few ticks on my long coat, so the verdict is still out: www.shootag.com these are electromagnetic tags you put on a collar to repel insects. They are also made for horses and humans. 

I don't use spot ons for my dogs, too many risks. I think the nematodes will work if you can't have free range chickens!


----------

